# Coach K commercial controversy..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> (KRT) - Newsflash: Duke's Mike Krzyzewski isn't simply a basketball coach. "Coach K" is a leader who just happens to coach basketball.
> 
> He has a series of American Express television commercials to prove it. Those spots became a hot issue when they began airing during the NCAA Tournament. The ads ran throughout the Final Four, an NCAA-mandated dead period for recruiting, when college coaches are prohibited from talking with high school players. The ads provided Coach K indirect, and unprecedented, access into recruits' living rooms.
> 
> ...


LINK

I'm curious to see what others think about this. To me it makes no sense, why is it okay for Coach K to receive endorsement deals and do commercials, but the NCAA wouldn't allow Jeremy Bloom to receive endorsements for his skiing and still be eligible to play football?

Seems a bit unfair to me, that players have their jersey sold (just with no name) and can't get a cent, while Coach K can make these commercials. Just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> when Coach K suddenly became an expert on the pro game.


What I'm about to say has no importance, but I found it interesting the way the writer put it. "_Suddenly _became an expert" - obviously he has some expertise, otherwise, why would several NBA teams offer him coaching positions, most recently, the Lakers?




> Some college coaches have suggested the commercials give Duke an advantage, but they say that's life.


I'd have to agree with what K said...



> "I was surprised when I heard that it was going to produce all these unfair advantages. Like we had never been good before. We are going to recruit good players whether I do a commercial or not. To me that's kind of like a little kid thing to say... [Link ]





> To me it makes no sense, why is it okay for Coach K to receive endorsement deals and do commercials, but the NCAA wouldn't allow Jeremy Bloom to receive endorsements for his skiing and still be eligible to play football?


First, your statement above and the content of the article are conveying two separate ideas. The article is talking, for the most part, about an unfair recruiting advantage for Duke. You're talking about something just being unfair. In answer to your question: Coach K = coach / Whoever Jeremy Bloom is = player. Two totally different circumstances. To my knowledge, players never have, and most likely, never will be allowed to turn pro and still retain their amateur status, no matter what sports their turning pro in.

And, you're learning well... Lots of things in life = just not fair.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

TM said:


> First, your statement above and the content of the article are trying to make two separate things. The article is talking, for the most part, about an unfair recruiting advantage for Duke. You're talking about something just being unfair. In answer to your question: Coach K = coach / Whoever Jeremy Bloom is = player. Two totally different circumstances. To my knowledge, players never have, and most likely, never will be allowed to turn pro and still retain their amateur status, no matter what sports their turning pro in.
> 
> And, you're learning well... Lots of things in life = just not fair.


I'm aware my point was different from the article, I'm touching on something the article didn't. Jeremy Bloom was an Olympic Mogul skiier who wasn't allowed to receive any endorsements for a sport that isn't an NCAA sport, but Coach K is? Shouldn't it be considered worse for a Coach to receive endorsements for something he does for a living, and a player not to get anything?

You don't have to tell me life is unfair, I know, it's just that it seems even more unfair under the NCAA.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So in all actuality, another name for this thread should be...

*Shouldn't College Athletes be paid?*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is why if you're an athlete and someone wants to pay you for your abilites, take the damn money. Don't be an idiot.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

You can't tell me that this isn't helping in recruiting...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

each coach should be able to do this, of course it's helping recruiting. But honestly how much help does he need at this point?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

KJay said:


> each coach should be able to do this


why can't they?



KJay said:


> But honestly how much help does he need at this point?


 :clap:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It probably should be disallowed on principle (so that there are not more blatant attempts by other programs in the future), but really it's not a big deal because I can't see how this commercial is helping. Do you think players see this and say, hmmm who is this Duke team?

Duke's biggest recruiting tool is it's school and its success, and the fact that its success has led it to it being nationally broadcast more then anybody else. Should the NCAA even out TV exposure so teams like Duke, UNC, Syracuse are on national TV no more then Hofstra or Stetson?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

TM said:


> why can't they?
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:


 because some companies don't like it when they look for spokesmen who don't have the popular name.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Almost every coach in the country makes commercials.The difference is that most of these only air during their own coaching shows and local broadcasts.The problem people have is that Coach K has a National name and reputation that transcends the ordinairy basketball fan.These people who are crying are really saying that he shouldn't be able to do this because their team's coach isn't well enough known that anyone wants them to do it.

As for Jeremy Bloom the smart argument isn't about Coach K at all.Players who play minor league baseball after signing multimillion dollar deals are still allowed to play collegiate basketball and football. Therefore it seems logical that Bloom should be allowed to be compensated for skiing.I honestly don't see what his deal with him playing for Colorado.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> As for Jeremy Bloom the smart argument isn't about Coach K at all.Players who play minor league baseball after signing multimillion dollar deals are still allowed to play collegiate basketball and football.


I don't think that's totally accurate, at least for the football part. I know the baseball players can get drafted, but I don't believe they see any money until they're out of college.



> because some companies don't like it when they look for spokesmen who don't have the popular name.


The double negatives are confusing me, but I'm guessing you're saying that some coaches aren't as famous? Jim Boeheim, Lute Olsen, Jim Calhoun...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually Chris Weinke is a good example.He made a large sum of money as a baseball player before he went to Florida State as a football player.He invested the money in real estate and was a millionaire when he gave up on hitting the curveball.He's probably still the backup quarterback for the Panthers although he has a terrible record of turning the ball over in the one or two seasons he actually played.The NCAA allows you to play one sport collegiately even if you play another professionally.In practice this has almost always meant that minor league baseball players were allowed to play basketball or football.


----------

